# DMP-BD85



## dbshelton (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm thinking about ordering a Panasonic DMP-BD85 mainly because I like my BD60 and like the 7.1 audio outputs. If I am not mistaken, I can hook up my audio amps directly to the BluRay player for 5.1? My current Carver preamp doesn't have a subwoofer output and i want to add a sub channel. 
Is this a good quality BluRay player?


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Hello,
Panasonic make great BD players and the one you have now is more than sufficient for your needs as the 85 would not really be a big enough upgrade as there are newer and better players available now, ref to connecting directly to poweramps that is a big NO NO as you must have a preamp in between to allow volume control and you will more than likely damage your amps and BD player if you were to do this :nono:

Samsung also make some good players but you have to remember there will not be much difference in BD player quality at 1080p24hz as they all more or less perform the same at this level, it will be features and DVD playback where other players will differ, also that player you have shown is more than likely a backward step from your current player.


----------



## dbshelton (Jan 1, 2011)

What was I thinking? I gotta have volume control. I can use it with an old Sony receiver that has 5.1 inputs. The TV it is going on doesn't have HDMI plugs. This is going into another room, not replacing the other Bluray player. So you're saying that the BD85 isn't as good as the BD60?


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

dbshelton said:


> So you're saying that the BD85 isn't as good as the BD60?


No, it is the higher model number for that generation of BD player which is what I am trying to explain, I do not see the point in bying the same generation models as you can get newer generation players for similar money and have more features.


----------



## dbshelton (Jan 1, 2011)

Oh, I see. Guess I must be behind (as usual). What are the differences in the newest ones besides 3D capabilities? What models would you recommend?


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

It may be more features but it also may be the fact that they load quicker have better Audio and Video processing, the new Oppo's are out now with the BDP93 and it certainly looks like a good bet if you are looking into upgrading, but then you could also wait for the Oppo BDP95 which is going to be rather special.


----------



## dbshelton (Jan 1, 2011)

Oppo is out of my $200 budget.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Besides 3D, a major change has been the inclusion of Netflix, Pandora, and other Streaming Media. There are some Models less than the OPPO that offer this. However, if you have a PS3 or 360, you really do not need these Features in your BDP.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

dbshelton said:


> Oppo is out of my $200 budget.


You might be able to pick up a used Oppo BDP83 which would be in your budget and a good upgrade from the Panasonics, otherwise there is a lot of players that are to condsider if the above features that JJ has mentioned are any use to you?


----------

